

Amazon Unveils New Kindle Paperwhite - PStamatiou
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2012/09/06/amazon-unveils-new-kindle-paperwhite/

======
csense
The name is rather unfortunate; it sounds like "paperweight."

